# Converter mm p/ m3 em l p/m2



## espada77 (24 Fev 2010 às 08:39)

Bom dia....

Passo a explicar melhor..... a estação metereologica dá-me a leitura da chuva em milimetros por metro cubico, certo!?  Eu queria saber com passar este valor final para litros por metro quadrado!

Há algum conversor? Alguém sabe como fazer-lo?


Obrigado,

J.Pereira


----------



## HotSpot (24 Fev 2010 às 09:33)

espada77 disse:


> Bom dia....
> 
> Passo a explicar melhor..... a estação metereologica dá-me a leitura da chuva em milimetros por metro cubico, certo!?  Eu queria saber com passar este valor final para litros por metro quadrado!
> 
> ...



A estação dá-te a leitura em mm, só mm.

Ora, 1 mm é igual 1 litro por metro quadrado. Portanto não há conversão, é a mesma coisa 

Despejares 10 litros de água num recipiente com um metro quadrado, resulta numa altura de água de 10 milímetros nesse recipiente.


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2010 às 10:56)

HotSpot disse:


> A estação dá-te a leitura em mm, só mm.



Bom dia, HotSpot!

Concordo com tudo o que explicaste (e muito bem!) menos com o facto de a precipitação ser "mm, só mm". É que sendo a precipitação um volume de água que se pretende medir, deve ser mm por metro quadrado, como depois até explicaste! Da mesma forma que isso representa um volume de 1litro!

V=1mmx1mx1m=0.001mx1mx1m=0.001m3=1dm3=1 litro


Corrige-me se não for assim!


----------



## HotSpot (24 Fev 2010 às 11:12)

Alguém me corrija também de tiver errado, mas acho que a unidade mm neste caso significa a altura de água que cai numa determinada superfície, seja altura de que tamanho for.

Se num campo de futebol ficares com uma altura de água de 5 mm significa que caíram 5 l em cada m2 de campo.

Neste caso o mm não é utilizado como unidade volumétrica.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Fev 2010 às 11:52)

HotSpot disse:


> Alguém me corrija também de tiver errado, mas acho que a unidade mm neste caso significa a altura de água que cai numa determinada superfície, seja altura de que tamanho for.
> 
> Se num campo de futebol ficares com uma altura de água de 5 mm significa que caíram 5 l em cada m2 de campo.
> 
> Neste caso o mm não é utilizado como unidade volumétrica.



Correcto, HotSpot!

Podemos traduzir a altura em [mm] de precipitação para [L/m2], desde que:

- As paredes do reservatório de medida sejam verticais e sem rebordos no topo ou quaisquer concavidades na base. 

Se imaginarmos objectos como: uma garrafa, um vaso ou outro qualquer cuja superfície das paredes seja irregular ou que contenha um rebordo no topo (para dentro ou para fora), obviamente não servirá para medir a precipitação. O objecto deve ter a mesma superfície em corte em toda a sua vertical. Podemos usar objectos de formas estranhas e irregulares, mas para tal, teriamos de inferir previamente uma escala graduada também ela irregular, com base na experimentação.

Nota: Outra conclusão que podemos retirar, é que quanto maior a superfície do reservatório que usamos para medir a altura do precipitado, tanto maior a precisão obtida na estimativa!


----------



## Fernandobrasil (24 Fev 2010 às 14:58)

> Se imaginarmos objectos como: uma garrafa, um vaso ou outro qualquer cuja superfície das paredes seja irregular ou que contenha um rebordo no topo (para dentro ou para fora), obviamente não servirá para medir a precipitação.



Neste caso...basta adicionar um funil....na garrafa.

Calcula-se a área do funil e mede-se o volume de água recolhida.


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2010 às 15:20)

Paulo H disse:


> Correcto, HotSpot!
> 
> Podemos traduzir a altura em [mm] de precipitação para [L/m2], desde que:
> 
> ...



Ok Paulo, concordo! Mas a minha dúvida, e desculpem ter fugido do assunto do tópico, é se a quantidade de precipitação recolhida se mede em milímetros absolutos ou em milímetros por metro quadrado...


É que 1 milímetro por metro quadrado é 1 litro!


----------



## Paulo H (24 Fev 2010 às 17:42)

Z13 disse:


> Ok Paulo, concordo! Mas a minha dúvida, e desculpem ter fugido do assunto do tópico, é se a quantidade de precipitação recolhida se mede em milímetros absolutos ou em milímetros por metro quadrado...
> 
> 
> É que 1 milímetro por metro quadrado é 1 litro!



A quantidade de precipitação, nunca pode ser traduzida em unidades de comprimento absolutas. Uma quantidade de matéria só pode ser expressa em moles, quilogramas, litros ou m3.

Trata-se de uma quantidade definida por um volume de precipitação numa dada superfície, e portanto, é medida em Litros por m2, ou de forma alternativa em mm/m2. 

Na realidade, trata-se de uma taxa, e uma taxa é sempre definida pela razão entre 2 ou mais variáveis, nunca podendo ser definida por uma única grandeza absoluta (ex: mm). Da mesma forma também não podemos dizer que precipitou 1litro (apesar daqui já ser um volume), pois falta saber em que superfície precipitou 1 litro (1m2?, 1 telhado? 1 garrafa com funil)?

Para ser exactos, tratando-se de uma quantidade de precipitação recolhida, para que possamos ter noção da sua intensidade (ou frequência), devemos ainda dividir pelo tempo de recolha, ex:

1 mm/m2/h é o mesmo que 1 litro/m2/h
10 mm/m2/dia é o mesmo que 10 litros/m2/dia
1000 mm/m2/ano é o mesmo que 1000 litros/m2/ano


----------



## HotSpot (24 Fev 2010 às 19:05)

Paulo H disse:


> Trata-se de uma quantidade definida por um volume de precipitação numa dada superfície, e portanto, é medida em Litros por m2, ou de forma alternativa em mm/m2.



Acho que não é bem assim. Neste caso são só mm.

Eu nem sei se existe mm/m2, acho que nem faz sentido.

Tens um recipiente com 1 m2, se a altitude da água for de 1 mm tens 1 l/m2.
Recipiente com 1/2 m2 se a altitude for de 1 mm continuas a ter 1 l/m2
Recipiente de 100 m2, se a altitude da água for de 1mm dá 1 l/m2

Neste caso o mm serve de medida de altitude, na tua cidade em média caíram 50 mm, significa que cairam 5 cm de água em altitude sobre a terra ou 50 litros em cada m2.

Nunca vi a designação mm/m2 em nenhum local, nem a mínima referência a isso.

Não sou nenhum expert a matemática, longe disso , mas quando estas medidas e conversões são tão simples, para que complicar.


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2010 às 19:12)

Paulo H disse:


> (...)
> 
> Trata-se de uma quantidade definida por *um volume de precipitação numa dada superfície*, e portanto, é medida em *Litros por m2*, ou de forma alternativa em *mm/m2.*
> 
> (...)





  Estamos de acordo!


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2010 às 19:18)

HotSpot disse:


> (...)
> 
> Tens um recipiente com 1 m2, se a altitude da água for de 1 mm tens 1 l/m2.
> Recipiente com 1/2 m2 se a altitude for de 1 mm continuas a ter 1 l/m2
> ...



Mas então se eu colocar esta proveta na minha mesa do quintal e ao fim de 1 hora ela tiver 10mm de água, significa que choveram 10 litros/metro2 ??







Não me parece!!! Temos que ter em conta o diâmetro da proveta!


----------



## HotSpot (24 Fev 2010 às 19:24)

Z13 disse:


> Mas então se eu colocar esta proveta na minha mesa do quintal e ao fim de 1 hora ela tiver 10mm de água, significa que choveram 10 litros/metro2 ??
> 
> Não me parece!!! Temos que ter em conta o diâmetro da proveta!



Como referiu o Paulo:

"As paredes do reservatório de medida sejam verticais e sem rebordos no topo ou quaisquer concavidades na base" Aliás, como essa da foto parece ser.

Podes ter a certeza absoluta que se ela na leitura tivesse 10mm, num qualquer m2 perto da proveta tinham caído 10 litros de água


----------



## Paulo H (24 Fev 2010 às 19:39)

HotSpot disse:


> Acho que não é bem assim. Neste caso são só mm.
> 
> Eu nem sei se existe mm/m2, acho que nem faz sentido.
> 
> ...



Também não me considero nenhum expert, embora goste muito de cálculos!  

Dito assim, é óbvio que tens razão, pois 1mm de altura de precipitação é sempre equivalente a 1 litro de precipitação num m2, independentemente da superfície a medir!

Mas, a questão que foi colocada, seria no sentido de converter mm em litros, ora para tal, basta multiplicar a altura de precipitação pela superfície de recolha (sempre reduzindo tudo à mesma unidade).

Num m2:

 1mm x 1m x 1m = 0.001m3 = 1 litro

Em 4 m2:

 1mm x 2m x 2m = 0.004m3 = 4 litros

Na base de um copo:

1mm x PI x R2 = x Litros!

Volume = Altura x Superfície


----------



## HotSpot (24 Fev 2010 às 19:59)

Paulo H disse:


> Também não me considero nenhum expert, embora goste muito de cálculos!
> 
> Dito assim, é óbvio que tens razão, pois 1mm de altura de precipitação é sempre equivalente a 1 litro de precipitação num m2, independentemente da superfície a medir!
> 
> ...



Sendo assim, temos os 2 razão.


----------



## Lousano (24 Fev 2010 às 21:18)

Penso que começaram uma discussão de ideias com um erro na questão no tópico.


----------



## Fernandobrasil (24 Fev 2010 às 21:32)

Lousano disse:


> Penso que começaram uma discussão de ideias com um erro na questão no tópico.



Como sempre é possível simplificar:







tentando melhorar:






não ficou bom...vai dar confusão.

o correto é assim:






pronto é só resolver a última equação para todo e qualquer caso....


----------



## Hazores (24 Fev 2010 às 21:37)

Fernandobrasil disse:


> Como sempre é possível simplificar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



integrais a uma hora destas dá-me sono


----------



## Fernandobrasil (24 Fev 2010 às 21:47)

Hazores disse:


> integrais a uma hora destas dá-me sono



Buenas: Aqui esta anoitencendo.

Simplifique:

a integral dupla de dx: dy é área....A= m^2

a integral de dz e altura...digamos...expressa em mm.

Oras. O volume será expresso em...qualquer unidade de volume...pés cúbicos...polegada cúbicas....sei lá.

Boa noite.


----------



## Lousano (24 Fev 2010 às 21:48)

Fernandobrasil disse:


> Como sempre é possível simplificar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O erro está mesmo aí.

Não é para determinar qualquer volume.


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2010 às 21:57)

Lousano disse:


> O erro está mesmo aí.
> 
> Não é para determinar qualquer volume.



Então quando determinamos a precipitação o que pretendemos determinar? um comprimento? uma massa? uma condutividade eléctrica?

Por eu entender que se trata de um volume é que referi no inicio da discussão que as unidades correctas seriam litros/metro2 ou milímetros/metro2.


----------



## Hazores (24 Fev 2010 às 22:01)

para dizer a verdade nunca foi muito bom aluno a matemática, mas o que aprendi na disciplina de climatologia era que quando chegavamos ao final do calculo da precipitação nós escreviamos os resultados em mm ou l/m2 que era a mesma coisa, nunca mm/m2 ou m3, mas isto foi o que eu aprendi.


----------



## Lousano (24 Fev 2010 às 22:01)

Z13 disse:


> Então quando determinamos a precipitação o que pretendemos determinar? um comprimento? uma massa? uma condutividade eléctrica?
> 
> Por eu entender que se trata de um volume é que referi no inicio da discussão que as unidades correctas seriam litros/metro2 ou milímetros/metro2.



O que referi é que o erro da questão é o seguinte:

Não era para determirar qualquer volume, visto que ele já estava obtido.


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2010 às 22:10)

Hazores disse:


> para dizer a verdade nunca foi muito bom aluno a matemática, mas o que aprendi na disciplina de climatologia era que quando chegavamos ao final do calculo da precipitação nós escreviamos os resultados em mm ou l/m2 que era a mesma coisa, nunca mm/m2 ou m3, mas isto foi o que eu aprendi.





Eu até tenho obrigação de perceber alguma coisa de matemática mas de climatologia... népia!

Apenas pretendo rigor numa casa como esta, que é dedicada à ciência! E a forma como costumamos apresentar os resultados é fundamental! Mesmo que eu por displicência use apenas mm na minha apresentação diária de resultados... e se for convencionado pelos climatologistas que é assim mesmo, quem sou eu para estar aqui a desdizer...


----------



## Fernandobrasil (25 Fev 2010 às 13:53)

Hazores disse:


> para dizer a verdade nunca foi muito bom aluno a matemática, mas o que aprendi na disciplina de climatologia era que quando chegavamos ao final do calculo da precipitação nós escreviamos os resultados em mm ou l/m2 que era a mesma coisa, nunca mm/m2 ou m3, mas isto foi o que eu aprendi.



Hazores: Você está absolutamente correto.....em todas as tuas colocações.

A única observação que faço é:
Não é....... mm/m^2

E sim:

mm X m^2........que é unidade de volume.


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2010 às 15:39)

Z13 disse:


> Mas então se eu colocar esta proveta na minha mesa do quintal e ao fim de 1 hora ela tiver 10mm de água, significa que choveram 10 litros/metro2 ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A precipitação mede-se em "mm" porque é muito mais fácil e exacto. E este exemplo da proveta comprova isso mesmo. Basta termos uma proveta para conseguirmos quantificar a precipitação que caí. Aliás, os pluviometros manuais, não são mais que provetas calibradas. 

Quanto ao diâmetro, apenas temos de fazer cálculos se o diâmetro no topo for diferente do diâmetro de base.

Por exemplo, se temos um pluviometro cuja resolução é de 1mm, e queremos aumentar a sua resolução, adaptamos um funil (cujo diâmetro é maior), e depois fazemos os cálculos consoante a diferença do diâmetro. 

Mais em: Aumentar a resolução do pluviómetro


----------



## GCCordeiro (20 Jan 2014 às 17:44)

Ora, desculpem lá desenterrar isto.

Preciso de saber a precipitação média nos países da Europa. descobri isto:

http://www.pordata.pt/Europa/Ambiente+de+Consulta/Tabela

Ora, estou habituado a ter valores em [mm] (por m2), mas aqui os valores são apresentados em m3 - Milhões... !? O que é isto!? Como converter!?


Cumprimentos


----------



## camrov8 (20 Jan 2014 às 19:25)

porque a norma diz que se mede 1m^2 cada milimetro corresponde a 1 litro=1dm^3  e não metro cubico pois são 1000lts


----------



## GCCordeiro (23 Jan 2014 às 22:57)

Continuo sem entender, pode explicar por favor???


----------



## CptRena (24 Jan 2014 às 02:47)

GCCordeiro disse:


> Ora, desculpem lá desenterrar isto.
> 
> Preciso de saber a precipitação média nos países da Europa. descobri isto:
> 
> ...



A conclusão da minha investigação/pesquisa é de que essas estatísticas dão o volume absoluto de água precipitada (metros cúbicos = 1000L) e não o volume de água precipitada num determinado local (por metro quadrado) (vulgar mm = 1L ÷ metro quadrado # em que 1L = 1dm cúbico = 1m cúbico ÷ 1000), sendo este último o utilizado normalmente em meteorologia.

Para além disso, o milhões é a escala. Ou seja os valores são dados em milhões de metros cúbicos ou seja GL (gigalitros) = 1000L (metros cúbicos) x 10^6 (mega)


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2014 às 10:07)

GCCordeiro disse:


> Ora, desculpem lá desenterrar isto.
> 
> Preciso de saber a precipitação média nos países da Europa. descobri isto:
> 
> ...



Eu sinceramente não consigo perceber um detalhe da dúvida. A página que apresenta apenas mostra o volume de água consumida por país (que não tem nada a ver com a precipitação). Como é normal os valores vêm em milhões de m^3 (senão os quadros teriam que ter espaço para muitos algarismos...).

Portanto não entendi a equivalência. Já agora a unidade de precipitação não é mm/m^2. O mm é que equivale a 1L/m^2. 

PS: Acabei agora de ver o quadro referente a precipitação, vou tentar averiguar como fazem os cálculos


----------



## camrov8 (24 Jan 2014 às 20:18)

eu acho que é mm/m^2 todas as estações o usam o ipma usa e cada mm equivale a 1litro


----------



## vitamos (24 Jan 2014 às 23:18)

camrov8 disse:


> eu acho que é mm/m^2 todas as estações o usam o ipma usa e cada mm equivale a 1litro



Não. A unidade mm/m^2 não existe. 1 mm corresponde à elevação de uma coluna de água de 1L num metro quadrado. Os cálculos encontram-se bem explicados aqui:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuva


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2014 às 11:18)

vitamos disse:


> Não. A unidade mm/m^2 não existe. 1 mm corresponde à elevação de uma coluna de água de 1L num metro quadrado. Os cálculos encontram-se bem explicados aqui:
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuva



meu amigo estas a dar-me razão a medida é estimativa do volume percipitado em mm num metro quadrado portanto mm/m^2 que como já foi referido é igual a 1lt/m^2 então estas a dizer que (http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/Bavaria/Munich/) do instituto metereologica ao apresentar a percipitação em mm esta errado e se li bem é o que esta na wikipedia


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2014 às 11:50)

camrov8 disse:


> eu acho que é mm/m^2 todas as estações o usam o ipma usa e cada mm equivale a 1litro





camrov8 disse:


> meu amigo estas a dar-me razão a medida é estimativa do volume percipitado em mm num metro quadrado portanto mm/m^2 que como já foi referido é igual a 1lt/m^2 então estas a dizer que (http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/Bavaria/Munich/) do instituto metereologica ao apresentar a percipitação em mm esta errado e se li bem é o que esta na wikipedia



camrov8,

Que confusão!

Se caírem 10mm de precipitação, vais ter 10mm em 1cm^2, 10mm em 1m^2 e 10mm em 1km^2.

Daí a unidade de precipitação ser mm, e não mm/qualquer coisa. Ou seja, a medida da precipitação é feita em altura e não em volume.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2014 às 12:09)

AnDré disse:


> camrov8,
> 
> Que confusão!
> 
> ...



Não é confuso e não é qualquer coisa é m^2 não sei onde esta a confusão é um volume por unidade de área voces nem sabem como funciona um higrometro moderno e eles medem volume que cai no reservatorio que tem uma área conhecida


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2014 às 12:23)

camrov8 disse:


> Não é confuso e não é qualquer coisa é m^2 não sei onde esta a confusão é um volume por unidade de área voces nem sabem como funciona um higrometro moderno e eles medem volume que cai no reservatorio que tem uma área conhecida



Higrometro? Estás a falar de precipitação ou de humidade? 

Então, tendo em conta que os pluviometros não têm 1m^2 de área, mas 100 ou 200 cm^2, como é que calculas a precipitação?

E já agora, supondo que na cidade do Porto caíram 5mm de precipitação na última hora, o que é que isso significa?


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2014 às 13:12)

AnDré disse:


> Higrometro? Estás a falar de precipitação ou de humidade?
> 
> Então, tendo em conta que os pluviometros não têm 1m^2 de área, mas 100 ou 200 cm^2, como é que calculas a precipitação?
> 
> E já agora, supondo que na cidade do Porto caíram 5mm de precipitação na última hora, o que é que isso significa?



pluviometro (my bad) vou responder o mais claro possivel:
1 não sei as áreas dos pluviometros mas digamos que 1dm^2 para facilitar se cair 1mm é 1mm/m^2 ,Km^2 o que for. o nosso pluviometro é 100 vezes menor que 1m^2  no nosso equipamento caiu 0.01lts (área = l*l*l= 1*1*0.01) isto vezes 100 e 1lt portanto 1lt/m^2. 
2 significa que no espaço de uma hora cairam 5mm/m^2  ou 5 litros numa hora num ano o Porto recebe perto de 1200mm ou 1.2m^3 ou 1000lts. 
se continuas com duvidas avisa mas acho elocidativo


----------



## CptRena (25 Jan 2014 às 13:23)

Que confusão que para aqui vai!


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2014 às 13:55)

camrov8 disse:


> 2 significa que no espaço de uma hora cairam 5mm/m^2  ou 5 litros numa hora num ano o Porto recebe perto de 1200mm ou 1.2m^3 ou 1000lts.
> se continuas com duvidas avisa mas acho elocidativo



Era exactamente aqui que eu queria que chegasses.

Se numa hora caírem 5mm na cidade do Porto, não significa que caíram 5 litros no Porto.
Se o Porto tiver uma área de 40km^2, cinco litros nesses espaço todo nem dá para uns borrifos. 

Daí a precipitação ser medida em altura. (milímetros).
E porquê?

Imagina que tens, lado a lado, um dado com 1cm2 de superficie; uma caixa com 200cm2 e uma piscina com 150m2.
Nesse mesmo lugar tens um pluviometro que registou 5mm. O que é que isso significa?
Significa que se pegares numa régua, verás que a água no dado está a meia altura (0,5cm = 5mm), que a caixa tem 5mm de altura de água, e a piscina também tem 5mm de altura de água.

No entanto, o dado terá 5ml de água (0,005L), a caixa 100ml de água (0,1L) e a piscina 750 litros de água. 

Agora imagina quantos litros de água são 5mm na cidade do Porto (~40km^2).
Ou os tais 1200mm de que falas. eheh!

Isto só para reforçar o porquê da unidade de precipitação ser em milimetros (mm) e não outra qualquer.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2014 às 14:27)

AnDré disse:


> Era exactamente aqui que eu queria que chegasses.
> 
> Se numa hora caírem 5mm na cidade do Porto, não significa que caíram 5 litros no Porto.
> Se o Porto tiver uma área de 40km^2, cinco litros nesses espaço todo nem dá para uns borrifos.
> ...



é 5lt/m^2 por hora, mas olha pelo o que dizes a altura tambem não serve pelo facto de, na cedofeita pode cair 1mm e na baixa 2mm. Usa-se o metro quadrado como amostra,  tipo nas eleições com a previsões é impossivel perguntar a toda a gente em quem vai votar por isso analisam uma população representativa e extrepolam para o país, na chuva é igual nunca se sabe o valor exacto em todos os m^2 da cidade eles medem 1mt^2 e fazem uma  extrapolação com erros isso acontece muito em ciência uma vez que impossivel fazer tais medições eu sei doque falo pois estudei nessa área.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2014 às 14:32)

camrov8 disse:


> é 5lt/m^2 por hora, mas olha pelo o que dizes a altura tambem não serve pelo facto de, na cedofeita pode cair 1mm e na baixa 2mm. Usa-se o metro quadrado como amostra,  tipo nas eleições com a previsões é impossivel perguntar a toda a gente em quem vai votar por isso analisam uma população representativa e extrepolam para o país, na chuva é igual nunca se sabe o valor exacto em todos os m^2 da cidade eles medem 1mt^2 e fazem uma  extrapolação com erros isso acontece muito em ciência uma vez que impossivel fazer tais medições eu sei doque falo pois estudei nessa área.



Nesse caso tens 5l naquele metro quadro. Porque no metro quadrado ao lado já só caíram 4,99l.

A unidade de medida de precipitação é o milimetro, como te disse e expliquei.
Aliás, em lado nenhum vês l/m^2. E mm^m2 = mm^km2 = mm^cm2 = ... etc
É uma norma internacional.

Ah, e não é por hora, é numa hora. Se fosse por hora, o que tinhas era uma taxa e não um acumulado.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2014 às 14:35)

ok pelo que estou a ver a tua duvida tem a ver com escala as unidades são sempre corrigidas , olha a densidade da água 1kg/litro tambem pode ser 1g/mml


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2014 às 14:43)

AnDré disse:


> Nesse caso tens 5l naquele metro quadro. Porque no metro quadrado ao lado já só caíram 4,99l.
> 
> A unidade de medida de precipitação é o milimetro, como te disse e expliquei.
> Aliás, em lado nenhum vês l/m^2. E mm^m2 = mm^km2 = mm^cm2 = ... etc
> ...



e e na rua ao lado pode nem cair nada e como sabes que é 5 mm como os medes?


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2014 às 15:09)

camrov8 disse:


> ok pelo que estou a ver a tua duvida tem a ver com escala as unidades são sempre corrigidas , olha a densidade da água 1kg/litro tambem pode ser 1g/mml



Eheh! No que diz respeito a esta matéria, não tenho dúvidas.

Sobre a tua comparação: 1l = 1dm3.
Se fores comprar uma garrafa de 1,5l de água, pedes uma garrafa de 1,5dm^3?
E os pacotes de leite, também são aos dm^3?




camrov8 disse:


> e e na rua ao lado pode nem cair nada e como sabes que é 5 mm como os medes?



Medes com um pluviometro. Que pode muito bem ser este:


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2014 às 15:29)

AnDré disse:


> Eheh! No que diz respeito a esta matéria, não tenho dúvidas.
> 
> Sobre a tua comparação: 1l = 1dm3.
> Se fores comprar uma garrafa de 1,5l de água, pedes uma garrafa de 1,5dm^3?
> ...



Posso porque são a mesma coisa e não compras coisas com 1000ml é um litro 
já vi  admito que são medidas mais usadas em laboratorio e não tanto no dia a dia mas o pluviometro que mostras da-me razão pois eles teem medidas padrão http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rain_gauge para poderem ser comparados o facto de não aparecer m^2 nas leituras é por ser uma medida fixa não muda so o volume que cai e como convertes em mm num pluviometro que mede a massa da água percipitada


----------



## CptRena (25 Jan 2014 às 16:54)

A saga continua ... 

A precipitação pode ser extrapolada para efeitos estatísticos, mas o que um pluviómetro/udómetro mede é a precipitação que cai dentro do vaso colector e mais nada.

Um pluviómetro tem uma certa área colectora. As clássicas do IPMA penso que anda por volta dos 16cm de diâmetro. Sendo assim temos:

D=16cm => r=0,08m

A = π x r² = π x 0,08² ≈ 0,02011m²

Se dentro do copo estiver, por exemplo, o volume de 1,4L, podemos calcular a quantidade de precipitação acumulada fazendo

Prec.Acumu. = V ÷ A = 1,4 ÷ 0,02011 ≈ 69,62L/m² = 69,62dm³/m² = 0,06962m³/m² = 0,06962m = (0,06962 x 1000)mm = 69,62mm

A precipitação pode ser dada em L/m² ou mm, ou, e mais em estatística pois já envolve normalmente extrapolação, em volume total precipitado (L ou qualquer outra unidade de volume - m³, dm³,gal, etc, etc). Não há mm/m² nem coisas desse género. Meter unidades de tempo ao barulho ainda vai acrescentar complexidade à questão.

Pense-se num prisma com 1m² de área de base. Se nesse prisma colocarmos 1L de líquido, este irá ficar com uma altura de 1mm na aresta vertical do prisma.
Agora se este prisma fosse o nosso vaso colector de chuva, e estivesse lá fora num dia de chuva, se a aresta vertical fosse graduada em mm, poderíamos acompanhar a precipitação acumulada através dessa medição.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Jan 2014 às 18:05)

e verdade mas discussão saudavel até que nã o restem duvidas. ok mm/m2 não foi feliz, mas sem falei e volume por área e que a área padrão é o m2 e penso que explicas-te muito bem a parte de onde entra o qué


----------



## GCCordeiro (1 Fev 2014 às 17:38)

Olá!!!

Continuo com a mesma dúvida. Como é que eu posso comprar estas dados que estão no Pordata em milhões de m^3 por ano com a precipitação anuam numa determinada localidade em mm!?

Obrigado e desculpem a maçada.

Gonçalo


----------



## CptRena (2 Fev 2014 às 01:38)

GCCordeiro disse:


> Olá!!!
> 
> Continuo com a mesma dúvida. Como é que eu posso comprar estas dados que estão no Pordata em milhões de m^3 por ano com a precipitação anuam numa determinada localidade em mm!?
> 
> ...



¡Hola!

É só fazer as contas.
Tem-se os litros que caíram no país. Pega-se na área superficial do país (aproximada). E calcula-se...

Precip (m³ x 10⁶) ÷ A (m²) = Precip em mm

Por exemplo, segundo os dados desse portal, Portugal em 2011 teve 70535 milhões de m³ de precipitação

Temos a área aproximada da superfície de Portugal (Continental)

89015 km²

Assim, de forma grosseira, podemos dizer que em 2011 caíram

70535 x 10⁶ m³ ÷ 89015 x 10⁶ m² = 792,4mm em Portugal ou seja, em cada m² de Portugal caíram 792,4L

Mas estas contas dão barraca, porque os mm de precipitação interessam para caracterizar determinado local. Isto seria como ter um único udómetro do tamanho de Portugal. 


E depois de ter feito esta matemática toda, vou investigar o site da PORDATA melhor e vejo que ELES JÁ DISPONIBILIZAM ESSES DADOS EM mm. Eu não estou a perceber que dados é que quer analisar afinal. Porque para municípios eles já dão os dados em mm. Só para países é que colocam em milhões de m³.

Cumprimentos


----------



## GCCordeiro (2 Fev 2014 às 03:24)

Caro CptRena... Foi o que eu pensei, mas queria (e precisava, de facto) ter a certeza.

De facto, o que me interessa é ter dados de outros países na Europa, e não consigo encontrar dados fidedignos em lado nenhum... Sabe dizer-me onde é possível encontrar!?

O meu grande problema tinha mesmo a ver com as áreas, porque não nos serve de comparação directa uma vez que as áreas dos países são todas diferentes... Não sou completamente "burro". LOL

Tenho aqui o meteonorm, versão demo, mas, os dados não estão muito actualizados... Embora sejam qualquer coisa.

Mais uma questão: Há algum sitio onde tenha o histórico de dias sem chuva, dias com sol e dias nublados!?

Muito Obrigado pela ajuda, já sei que estou a abusar!!!


----------



## CptRena (2 Fev 2014 às 04:40)

GCCordeiro disse:


> Caro CptRena... Foi o que eu pensei, mas queria (e precisava, de facto) ter a certeza.
> 
> De facto, o que me interessa é ter dados de outros países na Europa, e não consigo encontrar dados fidedignos em lado nenhum... Sabe dizer-me onde é possível encontrar!?
> 
> ...




Bom dia Gonçalo

Tranquilo, a gente está aqui é mesmo para pôr as ideias e os saberes em ambiente de partilha.

Penso que o método de calcular a precipitação em mm para o país pode ser uma forma de comparar, porque, se por exemplo tivermos PT com determinada área e Alemanha com outra área maior obviamente, ao compararmos os dois países em mm (L/m²) dá-nos uma ideia de onde choveu mais.
Por exemplo, para aquele cálculo que eu fiz, se se fizesse o mesmo para a Alemanha com os parâmetros da Alemanha (prec em Mm³ e área do país), e desse cálculo resultar o valor hipotético de 1000 mm ou 1000 L/m², então podíamos concluir sem dúvida nenhuma que na Alemanha choveu mais que em PT, mas como a área da Alemanha é muito maior, a quantidade volumétrica de água precipitada teria que ser também muito maior.

Quanto a sites com essas infos, o que menciona, PORDATA parece ter muita informação. Outro site que se ouve falar muito é o Ogimet. Quanto aos dias de sol, nublados ou com chuva, isso já é mais complicado. O IPMA não tem ao dispor do público (gratuitamente) os dados dos piranómetros nem dos sensores de precipitação. Noutros países penso que acontecerá o mesmo. Só se arranjar histórico de METARs de aeroportos e daí extrapolar informação. Pode estudar a interpretação de METARs no wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/METAR
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metar

Quanto ao sítio onde arranjar o histórico, não sei. Só pesquisando no google a ver o que se encontra.

Mais qualquer coisa, disponha.

Cumprimentos


----------



## camrov8 (2 Fev 2014 às 18:30)

(O IPMA não tem ao dispor do público (gratuitamente) os dados dos piranómetros nem dos sensores de precipitação) Mas devia o país mais capitalista os USA disponibilizam todos esses dados recolhidos por entidades publicas pois se foi pago pelos contribuintes eles teem direito a telos de borla. o ipma é uma entidade publica e por isso deviamos ter acesso a essa informação já que a  pagamos. Mas não é só o ipma é se quiseres mapas actualizados  feitos pelo exercito temos de pagar mas que raio se os  meus impostos ajudam pagar os ordenados dos militares agrimensores ou não


----------



## CptRena (2 Fev 2014 às 18:58)

camrov8 disse:


> (O IPMA não tem ao dispor do público (gratuitamente) os dados dos piranómetros nem dos sensores de precipitação) Mas devia o país mais capitalista os USA disponibilizam todos esses dados recolhidos por entidades publicas pois se foi pago pelos contribuintes eles teem direito a telos de borla. o ipma é uma entidade publica e por isso deviamos ter acesso a essa informação já que a  pagamos. Mas não é só o ipma é se quiseres mapas actualizados  feitos pelo exercito temos de pagar mas que raio se os  meus impostos ajudam pagar os ordenados dos militares agrimensores ou não



É verdade, é uma tristeza. Infelizmente, se o IPMA não vendesse os dados, já tinha ido completamente à falência, digo eu.


----------



## GCCordeiro (2 Fev 2014 às 19:19)

CptRena disse:


> Bom dia Gonçalo
> 
> Tranquilo, a gente está aqui é mesmo para pôr as ideias e os saberes em ambiente de partilha.
> 
> ...



Claro, mas o que é "estúpido" e sem sentido nenhum na minha opinião é o pordata disponibilizar naquelas unidades sem se poder fazer uma comparação directa... Temos o dobro do trabalho para ir buscar as areas aproximadas dos países...

Muito Obrigado pela ajuda!


----------

